
Automating Layouts Bring Flipboard’s Magazine Style To Web And Windows - amitkumar01
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/23/layout-in-flipboard-for-web-and-windows/
======
leichtgewicht
I wonder how this could be brought to the general public as a - say - js
framework.

